
Apple May Have Snapped Up iCloud.com - mjfern
http://gigaom.com/apple/apple-may-have-snapped-up-icloud-com/
======
olivercameron
Not that an Apple cloud service is any sort of secret, but paying $4.5 million
for a domain confirms something is coming. It sounds like it might be a
separate service from MobileMe, which would be surprising.

~~~
wmf
Or MobileMe is being renamed to iCloud.

~~~
yalogin
That will be odd since it got renamed/rebranded just recently.

------
buddydvd
Link to the trademark registration:
[http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4009:7n...](http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4009:7n9955.2.1)

------
RyanKearney
Just what we need, Apple making the term "cloud" mainstream as if it wasn't
already overused.

------
phlux
Haha = applecloud.com is available through go daddy - but they want 50K for
it....

